

Azul Partners with Eclipse Foundation to Brew IoT Steeped in Java - larleys
https://www.voxxed.com/blog/2015/05/azul-partners-with-eclipse-foundation-to-brew-iot-steeped-in-java/

======
MichaelCrawford
I'd love to do some Java development, but it's commonly done with Eclipse, and
I find Eclipse quite painful to use.

Someone suggested netbeans to me, I tried that too but it is just as bad.

What I'd like to see is something like CodeWarrior Pro 8. That's long
discontinued, but FreeScale CodeWarrior is popular for embedded work; you can
download an almost full-featured demo version from
[http://www.freescale.com/](http://www.freescale.com/)

My guess is that most people who actually like Eclipse or NetBeans have big
screens, or even multiple screens.

I do just about all of my coding on an Early 2013 Retina Display MacBook Pro.
On that screen, the space for the text editor is quite small.

